# Transformatori >  kāds īsti nepieciešams

## besave

Zinu, ka tēma varbūt neatbilstoša, bet varbūt kāds zin.
Biju īrējis pie viena džekiņa dzīvokli un viņam mājās stāvēja transformātors. Masas gals bija pievienots pie radiatora, bet kontaktuzgalis pie pagarinātāja. Gribēju pajautāt vai kāds zin kāds transformators īsti vajadzīgs, lai iegūtu vēlamo efektu? (ja zini par ko runāju)

----------


## Slowmo

Bija jau vienreiz tēma par šo. Nedomāju, ka ir vēts aizsākt vēl vienu. viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2834

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

1. Zagt nav labi; par to paredzēta kriminālatbildība.
2. Olas nogriezt visiem tiem, kas kaut ko liek pie trubām - ir jau vēl citi dzīvokļi, caur kuriem iet šīs trubas.

----------


## Tārps

Ja tas ir tas, ko domāju es, tad "tā" laiki pamatā pagājuši. Jaunie skaitītāji atpakaļ negriežas un nulles strāva arī cauri neplūst. Tākā - par vēlu.....

----------


## defs

To trafu labak piedāvā te kādam nopirkt-citi taisa visādas barošanas blokus utt  ::

----------

